# post polio syndrome



## selsal (Aug 30, 2011)

if the impression states
 Post-polio syndrome w/ resultant BLE weakness, postural instability and proximal muscle weakness. 
Do you code 138 along with the late effects of the condition, or is 138 sufficient to stand alone. When reading the code 138 and its note, I am confused on whether to code this by itself to indicate there are late effects from this condition, or if you need to add additional code to identify the late effect. PLEASE HELP!! 
 On a side note the same kind of senario, a patient had herpes zoster years ago, now has late effects of chronic imbalance, weakness...ect. do you use 139.8 alone, or along with whatever the late effects are? I am very confused by these codes please help!!


----------



## Kimmers (Sep 2, 2011)

Since 138 specifies "late effects of post polio syndrome" you should also code the effects themselves.


----------

